# نرجو من الكيميائي اخونا CHEM1982 الدخول هنا و مساعدتي ..منتج من شركات sika للاسمنت



## xspeeder (15 أبريل 2013)

ارجو امدادي بتركيبة شركةsika اللتي توضع للأسمنت ...لتزيد من صلابته و قوته ...هي اظن مصنوعه من جليكولات و امينات ...

ارجو امدادي بهذه التركيبة ضروري جداااااااااااا

و شكرا جزيلا يا اخي CHEM1982


----------

